# Help make mda



## Tonojogo (Jul 18, 2022)

hi friends let's say i have safrole oil i would like to know how i can get closer to mda ..without having too many chemical equipment . i have a vacuum pump and closed stainless steel tube ..but i don't have a laboratory it would be more a garage project ! ! I would like the simplest possible way, the result would be the mda ... not important the size of the crystals in reality the result can be in powder if it is easier to make !!! please explain in the easiest way to understand my knowledge is basic or none!!


----------



## chemistrydude

Tonojogo said:


> hi friends let's say i have safrole oil i would like to know how i can get closer to mda ..without having too many chemical equipment . i have a vacuum pump and closed stainless steel tube ..but i don't have a laboratory it would be more a garage project ! ! I would like the simplest possible way, the result would be the mda ... not important the size of the crystals in reality the result can be in powder if it is easier to make !!! please explain in the easiest way to understand my knowledge is basic or none!!



TonojogoYou need enough glassware and chemicals to do.


----------



## Tonojogo

yes I can get the products and the glasses easily !! I would like to know what would be the fastest way being a noob on the subject and working in the garage!!


----------



## chemistrydude

Tonojogo said:


> yes I can get the products and the glasses easily !! I would like to know what would be the fastest way being a noob on the subject and working in the garage!!



TonojogoOkay nice, so you want to turn safrole oil to mda, the process not so hard but will be dangerous, because of toxicity of synthesis proccess.


----------



## chemistrydude

So, pour into flask you're safrole oil, in other flask mix NaOH(i'm actually have no clue how much of oil do you, to know how much to add of cautistic soda, you need to know how much militers do you have of oil and divide on 2, keyword math). After you poured NaOH add the water(now you need increase cautistic soda amount on 2). Now you poured water, mix until dissolves, add in oil you're alkaline mixture, mix, and you need heat you're oil with mixture on 65*C of degrees, after you see topper layer was appearing, stop the heating, now wait until mixture will cool to room temperature, after it cooled, you can seperate the topper layer, using the syringe add to beaker, wait 4-7 hours for crystalize, after crystalization, add 50ml of isopropyl alcohol, heat about same 65*C degrees, after crystals dissolved, you can stop stirring and heatting, wait until it will cool to room temperature, in 6 or 7 hours crystals will appear, check the pH if it's not 5, make the pH mixture, add 50ml of acetone and and 2ml of hydrocloric acid, now you can add with syringe you're pH mixture and in same time mix, after you're pH is 5, you can filtrate, and let mda dry.


----------



## G.Patton

You have to make MDP2P from Safrole oil and then reduce it as described here but without nitromethane. You'll obtain MDA.


----------



## Tonojogo

Chemistrydude



chemistrydude said:


> So, pour into flask you're safrole oil, in other flask mix NaOH(i'm actually have no clue how much of oil do you, to know how much to add of cautistic soda, you need to know how much militers do you have of oil and divide on 2, keyword math). After you poured NaOH add the water(now you need increase cautistic soda amount on 2). Now you poured water, mix until dissolves, add in oil you're alkaline mixture, mix, and you need heat you're oil with mixture on 65*C of degrees, after you see topper layer was appearing, stop the heating, now wait until mixture will cool to room temperature, after it cooled, you can seperate the topper layer, using the syringe add to beaker, wait 4-7 hours for crystalize, after crystalization, add 50ml of isopropyl alcohol, heat about same 65*C degrees, after crystals dissolved, you can stop stirring and heatting, wait until it will cool to room temperature, in 6 or 7 hours crystals will appear, check the pH if it's not 5, make the pH mixture, add 50ml of acetone and and 2ml of hydrocloric acid, now you can add with syringe you're pH mixture and in same time mix, after you're pH is 5, you can filtrate, and let mda dry.



chemistrydudefriend thank you very much this is the simplest synthesis I've ever seen ... I hope it works, I would try ..the result would be more grains than crystals correct?


----------



## chemistrydude

Tonojogo said:


> Chemistrydude
> 
> friend thank you very much this is the simplest synthesis I've ever seen ... I hope it works, I would try ..the result would be more grains than crystals correct?



TonojogoYes but effect will be less powerfull then MDA in markets.


----------



## G.Patton

chemistrydude said:


> So, pour into flask you're safrole oil, in other flask mix NaOH(i'm actually have no clue how much of oil do you, to know how much to add of cautistic soda, you need to know how much militers do you have of oil and divide on 2, keyword math). After you poured NaOH add the water(now you need increase cautistic soda amount on 2). Now you poured water, mix until dissolves, add in oil you're alkaline mixture, mix, and you need heat you're oil with mixture on 65*C of degrees, after you see topper layer was appearing, stop the heating, now wait until mixture will cool to room temperature, after it cooled, you can seperate the topper layer, using the syringe add to beaker, wait 4-7 hours for crystalize, after crystalization, add 50ml of isopropyl alcohol, heat about same 65*C degrees, after crystals dissolved, you can stop stirring and heatting, wait until it will cool to room temperature, in 6 or 7 hours crystals will appear, check the pH if it's not 5, make the pH mixture, add 50ml of acetone and and 2ml of hydrocloric acid, now you can add with syringe you're pH mixture and in same time mix, after you're pH is 5, you can filtrate, and let mda dry.



chemistrydudeIt is *not MDA* synthesis guide. You'll obtain *1-(3,4-Methylenedioxyphenyl)-2-chloropropane *or mixture with 3-cloropropane isomer. @Tonojogo


----------



## chemistrydude

G.Patton said:


> It is *not MDA* synthesis guide. You'll obtain *1-(3,4-Methylenedioxyphenyl)-2-chloropropane *or mixture with 3-cloropropane isomer. @Tonojogo



G.PattonYes but it's like MDMA or MDA.


----------



## G.Patton

chemistrydude said:


> Yes but it's like MDMA or MDA.



chemistrydudeThis substance has no psychoactive effects, I almost sure. There is no amino-group which has affinity to receptors.


----------



## chemistrydude

Damn, i tried my best...


----------

